
Life in prison for selling $20 of weed - chirau
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/02/27/fate-vincent-winslow-got-life-in-prison-for-20-worth-of-weed.html?via=mobile&source=facebook
======
DrScump
<Using his _existing criminal record_ , the prosecution sought the maximum
punishment. His prior convictions, all non-violent _felonies_ , made him a
candidate for the notorious mandatory minimum sentencing laws.>

